# What is this for?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So when I went to the feed store the lady (small town) asked if I would grab this box of stuff for our goat leader so she didn't have to make a trip. I said yes and this is what was in the box 








Everything is a big secret with everyone at the fair, really no one helps anyone it's all one big competition. Last year I saw her daughter giving her goats something and when I asked what it was she just said it was electrolytes (in a zip lock bag with no label lol). So I looked at the label on this and it just said to fill with water and give 1/2 the day before the show and a bottle day of the show......nothing else or what it is for......sooooo who knows what this mysterious stuff really does? I was tempted to just walk in and buy some lol but I should probably know what it really does lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

im not sure what that is....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just seems like electrolytes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It hypersaturates the goat so that the muscles pop. You do like 3 or 4 drenches starting a couple days before the show.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So it’s kinda like the egg drench thing? Dang illl have to get it for next year! I know there’s a bunch of tricks but no one shares anything lol


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

goathiker said:


> It hypersaturates the goat so that the muscles pop. You do like 3 or 4 drenches starting a couple days before the show.


So it's just like fluid weight on human body builders?


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

In our county we are not allowed to drench our goats, period. I always wondered they meant, I guess this is probably what they meant.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A lot don’t! I never even thought about drenching anything and if it would be allowed or not till I went to some free thing where this breeder but this thing on to help kids with market animals and they were talking about electrolytes and making sure the wethers are drinking. She said if need be drench it down them but make sure your allowed to because a lot of fairs don’t allow it. I think for ours there really is no point to the rule because we could haul our animals in from Monday morning till midnight tonight and the show starts at 9 am tomorrow. So let’s say I was dead set on drenching something I would just do it now and haul them in and be good to go by the show


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm late seeing this, but thought I'd post info about it. I've never used it, but I've heard of it, have had people recommend it's use off and on and I want to say it might even be in a pregnancy toxemia drench? But I'll have to check on that last one.

I've actually considered trying this in the past with some that had that sunken in look in the midsection or stressed and would look bad at the show. I'm not a fan of drenching - unless necessary like electrolytes, or something I like to use called Vita Charge Liquid Boost. The big difference between the Vita Charge and this product is the benefits for show day with this one. It's definitely one to consider for those really stressed show animals if other natural (non drenching) methods don't help.

I do wonder how the calcium/phosphorus ratio would play out for wethers/bucks especially if someone used this product more often than not :/

----

Developed to create extra body fill without increasing your livestock's weight, Essential Keep'n On High Energy Show Supplement gets your pigs, goats and sheep show ready. This special formula provides the same fill appearance as 8 lbs. of water at only 1/16 of the weight. Includes 12 vitamins, 9 minerals and electrolytes for muscle definition, energy and stamina. May be used as a drench or top dress. Bottle contains .24 lbs. (110 g).

*Advantages:*


More Fill, Less Weight: Provides the same fill as 8 lbs. of water (1 gallon) at only 1/16 the weight
Provides "Show" Appearance: Expands the rib cage and drops the flank of the animal with the muscle definition expected for the show ring
Energy For The Arena: Provides energy in 2 forms to help sustain the performance of your animal in the show ring
Vitamins & Minerals: Contains 12 vitamins and 9 minerals to provide your animals with their nutritional requirements; including Vitamin A, Vitamin B12, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Thiamine, Chloine, and much more
*Feeding Directions:*


Fill bottle with water and shake well until contents dissolve
*Swine:* For best results, feed 1 bottle 3 days prior to the show, 1 bottle 24 hours before, 1 bottle 2 hrs before and 1 bottle 10 minutes before showing or times of stress
*Goats:* For best results, feed 1/2 bottle 3 days prior to the show, 1/2 bottle 24 hours before, 1/2 bottle 2 hrs before and 1/2 bottle 10 minutes before showing or times of stress
*Guaranteed Analysis:*


*Crude Protein, min:* 0.4%
*Lysine, min:* 0.04%
*Crude Fat, min:* 5.0%
*Crude Fiber, max:* 0.1%
*Calcium, min (0.02% max):* 0.1%
*Phosphorus, min:* 0.03%
*Salt, min (0.02% max):* 0.1%
*Potassium, min:* 0.1%
*Selenium, min:* 0.17 ppm
*Zinc, min:* 66 ppm
*Magnesium, min:* 275 ppm
*Vitamin A, min:* 11,000 IU/lb
*Vitamin E, min:* 260 IU/lb
*Ingredients:* Dried Whey, Fat (preserved with BHT), Dextrose, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Glycine, Magnesium Sulfate, Calcium Carbonate, Lecithin, Vitamin A Acetate in Gelatin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, d-Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Sodium Selenite, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Silicon Dioxide, Amorphous Silicon Dioxide,Phosphoric Acid, Mono & Diglycerides, Ethoxyquin, Butylated Hydroxytolyene, Disodium EDTA, Butylated Hydroxyanisole, Artificial Flavors, and Artificial Coloring (FD&C Red No. 40)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I would update with another product that is similar to the Keep'n On. We have an issue where some of ours get a sunken in look, and I'm trying to decide what I might do to help with that, but not interfere with growth since we want them to grow well.

Purina Depth Charge is supposed to give similar results as Keep'n On. So I am curious if anyone has tried both products and which one they liked the most. I may have to ask this on Facebook to get a wide variety of opinions.
We've used Depth Charge 2-3 years or so ago, and want to say we had good results. So I'll be debating on whether I want to try Keep'n On for the ones who don't have a round looking/full belly or see if I can incorporate the depth charge in starting a few weeks before showing and see if that gives the results we want.
The nice thing is, Depth Charge is found locally in a lot of places, but I don't know anywhere local to find Keep'n On.

https://www.purinamills.com/show-feed/products/detail/purina-high-octane-depth-charge-supplement


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I just saw the one above this post! Thank you for sharing. I’m gonna have to have the kids start keeping a log on different things and what they are for. It’s crazy the amount of stuff out there! No wonder there are people out there that get paid a lot of money just to tell people what to feed their show and breeding stock lol
I have not tried the stuff you just posted about but I THINK I saw it at tractor supply. At least at mine so you might be able to order it threw them. The reviews seem to all be good. The only thing I worry about is when I bought that other stuff (can’t remember the name) it smelled terrible and they refused to eat it, and that stuff was not cheap. But if that ends up being the same case with this stuff you might be able to just resell it and it wouldn’t hurt so badly. But I defiantly like the idea of it being a feed instead of a drench.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No problem! I agree, there is so much out there, it's absolutely confusing to know where to start with a lot of it, and some of it gets so ridiculously expensive! 
The Depth charge, when we used it I believe they ate it okay, just have to start it off weeks before the first show so they get used to it. 
They do sell the Purina Depth Charge at TSC. I want to say I bought it there, but our local feed stores carry it as well.

I agree, I'd rather feed them something if they will eat it vs. drenching. The only thing I've drenched at shows is electrolyte water or I will give them a dose of Vita Charge Liquid Boost, it's really good for stress. 

There is a show & livestock judging clinic coming up in a few weeks that we are going to, and if it's like last year, they will have Purina reps there to talk about all the species/feed/supplement, so I may try to get a little more advice and info for breeding goats vs. market - if I stick with our current feed, what could I add to get a different result - good weight, growth, but tighten them up so they don't get fat or loose feeling to the touch.
They had some really informative handouts last year, if they have them this year I will try to scan them and share, especially for the kids and families who check in on the 4-H section.


----------

